# They've changed Vegemite!!



## gekko62 (Aug 4, 2009)

:shock:  How dare they!!!! 
Theres now a 'low salt' variety! Kitten Love!!!
No more slathering on the butter,with a teensy swipe of vege.Aussie institution down the drain. I say,if people don't know how to use our national spread,well,SUFFER!  :twisted:   (And suffer they will..lol..I saw a youtube clip,a 'man from the US'(sic)put 1/2 a shitload of vegemite on a slice of toast,took a big bite.Shoulda seen his face! ROFLMAO!!)  
Ah dear,whats the world coming to,I ask... :?


----------



## artisan soaps (Aug 4, 2009)

..


----------



## krissy (Aug 4, 2009)

what is vegemite??


----------



## gekko62 (Aug 4, 2009)

krissy said:
			
		

> what is vegemite??



Its a thick,black,_very_ salty spread,made from yeast extract(which was originally a by-product of beermaking,not sure that's still used tho). Similar to marmite or promite.And it's a very Aussie thing!  We love it.BUT we only use say an 1/8tsp on a slice of bread,with butter.Americans DO NOT like it,cos they spread it same way as jam ie:thick as can be.Yeeuck.So,that's Vegemite!


----------



## topcat (Aug 5, 2009)

Hmmm....gekko, have you seen the new variety as well?  Vegemite combined with cream cheese!  

I actually spread my vegemite quite thickly on buttered toast and then top it with Kraft cheese slices (like Velveeta I think).....yummy!

Tanya


----------



## kittywings (Aug 5, 2009)

They're still keeping the regular version though, right?

I think I'm one of the only Americans that likes Vegemite.  I don't eat it very often, but some Aussie friends on one of the ships I was working on walked me through how to eat it, a swipe of butter and a teeny swipe of vegemite.  I tasted it and said "yum... I need more though."  They couldn't believe it.

My hubby eats it all the time!


----------



## gekko62 (Aug 5, 2009)

topcat said:
			
		

> Hmmm....gekko, have you seen the new variety as well?  Vegemite combined with cream cheese!
> 
> I actually spread my vegemite quite thickly on buttered toast and then top it with Kraft cheese slices (like Velveeta I think).....yummy!
> 
> Tanya



mmmm. I know you can even get it IN the cheese slices!  


kittywings: Yeah,they still do the regular variety.Thank heavens!   y'no I don't use a lot of vege.A small jar lasts me about a year.But don't think I'd cope if they did away with it!


----------



## kittywings (Aug 5, 2009)

That's how my DH is...  we were in Aussie and NZ in April and I couldn't believe that he didn't want to stock up on vegemite (though, I'm sure I've seen it over here in the stores).

Speaking of finding NZ/Aussie stuff in stores: I did buy him a crunchie bar the other day though at the HUGE Asian supermarket.  I couldn't BELIEVE how much stuff they had!  I was looking for coconut milk and had found a few things that would probably work... then I found the coconut milk AISLE!  Pay dirt!


----------



## vivcarm (Aug 5, 2009)

We've got Marmite in the uk it is a yeast extract spread, but Like gekko says a little goes a _long_ way, ooh now I know waht I am having for breakfast, haven't had that for ages, Cheers!


----------



## oldragbagger (Aug 5, 2009)

krissy said:
			
		

> what is vegemite??



The minute I saw the word I thought of Lucille Ball and Vitametavegamin...
(I'm dating myself here, huh?)


----------



## topcat (Aug 5, 2009)

Oh, I loved that episode!  You're not dating yourself.....re-runs go on forever!!!

Tanya


----------



## krissy (Aug 5, 2009)

oldragbagger said:
			
		

> krissy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG!!! me too! i just couldn't remember how to spell it! i love those reruns!


----------



## pops1 (Aug 13, 2009)

They have taken all the fun out of Australians national past time,inflicting vegemite on newly arrived visitors to our beautiful country. This was the first thing we produced for  our unsuspecting exchange students to try. :twisted: 
The new vegemite is really mellow and l am now addicted to the stuff while previously l hated it(please keep this a secret or l stand the chance of being deported since Vegemite is an Australian treasure).


----------



## gekko62 (Aug 13, 2009)

pops1 said:
			
		

> They have taken all the fun out of Australians national past time,inflicting vegemite on newly arrived visitors to our beautiful country. This was the first thing we produced for  our unsuspecting exchange students to try. :twisted:
> The new vegemite is really mellow and l am now addicted to the stuff while previously l hated it(please keep this a secret or l stand the chance of being deported since Vegemite is an Australian treasure).



I think you're forgiven...the vegemite infliction more than makes up for not liking the stuff!


----------



## jarvan (Aug 22, 2009)

I am American and I like the unusual taste of Marmite. So much so that I fell in love with Twiglets and am sad that we cannot get them here. I had a bit of a bag left from a friend who visited recently from UK, but no more here. I even tried to duplicate them by making little pretzels and soaking them in the marmite slurry. Tasted similar, but texture all wrong.  WE NEED TWIGLETS!


----------



## jarvan (Aug 22, 2009)

I am American and I like the unusual taste of Marmite. So much so that I fell in love with Twiglets and am sad that we cannot get them here. I had a bit of a bag left from a friend who visited recently from UK, but no more here. I even tried to duplicate them by making little pretzels and soaking them in the marmite slurry. Tasted similar, but texture all wrong.  WE NEED TWIGLETS!


----------



## vivcarm (Aug 23, 2009)

Ahh, Twiglets, at Christmas I munched my way through a whole tube of them, I gave myself toothache with all the crunchy munching! I love em!


----------

